# Help need help with 2 pup potty training



## 2dogowner (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a female pup who was perfectly potty trained at 7 months when I brought in a new 4 month pup. At first my older furbaby was great and continued to pee on the pad. Now 1 week later she is peeing in the living room and her potty pad. It is only there, no where else. She will pee on the potty pad then the moment I leave her alone she pees in the living room. Upstairs I block her off from the downstairs she pees without issue it is only when she goes downstairs. Incidently she loves her new pal he incidently is doing fantastic with his potty training. Any ideas?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I had a female pup who was perfectly potty trained at 7 months when I brought in a new 4 month pup. At first my older furbaby was great and continued to pee on the pad. Now 1 week later she is peeing in the living room and her potty pad. It is only there, no where else. She will pee on the potty pad then the moment I leave her alone she pees in the living room. Upstairs I block her off from the downstairs she pees without issue it is only when she goes downstairs. Incidently she loves her new pal he incidently is doing fantastic with his potty training. Any ideas?[/B]


So she is peeing in the living room... would I be right in assuming that is a carpeted surface with a pad under it?

A dog goes to the bathroom based upon habit and scent. I'm guessing that living room spot has been cleaned to your satisfaction but the dog's sense of smell is so much better than yours and she is still able to detect the scent. A carpeted surface is really difficult to clean, even with an enzyeme cleaner meant specially to clean up such accidents. I would recommend restricting her movements by the use of baby gates to keep her out of the living room...

Whenever you start having potty accidents, the thing to do is ALWAYS to start restricting access to a smaller area and go back into a potty training mode for a while.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First thing I'd do is have the vet check a urine sample to rule out infection. Signs can include urinating in the wrong place and increased frequency of urination. 

Go back to the basics with her on housetraining. Any big change or stress in a dog's life can lead to a lapse in housetraining habits. Treat her just like a baby puppy and keep her confined so she does not have accidents when you are not watching.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Could it be possible she is 'marking' her spot and telling the other puppy that the living room is hers? I know my parents 2 dogs when they were about 8mths to 1.5 years started peeing on the sofa and chairs - we were pretty sure it was a dominance thing and its stopped now that they are settled into the 'pack' properly. 
I would make sure that the spot where she keeps going is cleaned with an enzyme cleaner - my puppy school guy says Biozet (enzyme laundry detergent) is GREAT for pee stains and safe for carpet!


----------



## 2dogowner (Oct 12, 2007)

She has been to the vet and there is no problem she just got spayed so I hoped it would stop but no luck. The floor is sealed hard wood I did buy a enzyme cleaner just to ensure it is clean but no luck


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> She has been to the vet and there is no problem she just got spayed so I hoped it would stop but no luck. The floor is sealed hard wood I did buy a enzyme cleaner just to ensure it is clean but no luck [/B]


You need to go back to the basics - confinement and consistency. She should be confined or leashed to you. She needs the same schedule for eating, pottying, playing, etc. every day. Reward her for going in the right place (that means you have to walk there with her). Just watching to see if it stops won't help.


----------

